# Relocate Sector & Event Count Error



## Blue Leaf (Mar 2, 2015)

I have a WD Elements 2TB Portable Hard Disk.While checking with HD Tune Pro i found these errors.Can someone please explain me who to get it fixed.I have searched the web but the results scared me lol.
The HDD is working fine.Its loaded with HD TV Series i don't want to lose it 

*i.imgur.com/nM1tMud.png

I have also done a full Error scan but did not find any bad sectors.I Don't have a USB 3 it took me 18 Hrs 

*i.imgur.com/z8f5W5r.png

I also keep the HDD attached to my system 24x7 will it effect or do any damage to the HDD ?


----------



## $hadow (Mar 2, 2015)

Time to file the RMA. Backup your data this HDD can fail anytime in the near future.


----------



## DK_WD (Mar 3, 2015)

Blue Leaf said:


> I have a WD Elements 2TB Portable Hard Disk.While checking with HD Tune Pro i found these errors.Can someone please explain me who to get it fixed.I have searched the web but the results scared me lol.
> The HDD is working fine.Its loaded with HD TV Series i don't want to lose it
> 
> *i.imgur.com/nM1tMud.png
> ...



Hi [MENTION=304113]Blue Leaf[/MENTION],

Based on HD tune utility test, it seems that HDD had a bad sectors before and it’s replaced by the reallocated sectors. so at the moment now, the HDD has no bad sectors and it will work fine in the future. 

For ease of mind and based on the result, I’d suggest you to proceed for an RMA. For RMA service, you may refer to the link below.

Support Answers  

Before you proceed for an RMA, I would also suggest for you to backup your important data.

Hope it helps.


----------

